# New Treats



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Yesterday, I was at an all breed show and there was a lot of shopping:whoo: Dash goes around with me and I had a lot of treat people trying to sell me. I always say sure give him a piece cause it gets me out of 95% of sales. Dash wont eat kibble, fake meat stuff, nor hard biscuits (except the puppy crack). Well yesterday I saw my duck neck man and he had treats he was selling too. Dash went nuts for these immediately (this is after his half cheeseburger for his title too!) After being given a few, he was jumping on the table to get them. They weren't smelly either but Dash loved them and he knew exactly where they were. I brought them home and even pickier Belle (who wont do tricks for just a pat on the head) was nuts. Jumping on me and growling at the Neezers to back up.

This is the company and they are the turkey hearts. They are freeze dried so they break easy into tiny pieces.

http://www.healthypetdiet.com/freeze.shtml


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks for the tip, I can't believe there is a shop that carries these products not to far from us. I’ll be over that way later this week and check them out.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sandi- the guy that sells it is a Cavalier breeder as well. I only ever see him at the one show near me but all my dogs love the duck necks. So twice a year, I buy them. I wish there was a place closer. He also carries raw in tubes and 2 oz sticks.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I'll check out all the products, their store is in Stone Mt. about 17 miles, easy drive. I'm looking forward to it. I wish I could fine something easier than my mixing their food.

Are you giving any supplements? I loaded down with them at the Atlanta shows.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sandi- I have mixed some into the ground that I made sporadically and sometimes I will add some olive oil as well. For the most part I have been making my own ground for breakfast and then whole at night.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

If they were closer, I would probably buy their ground more often. It comes in these little long pieces and they are perfect to put in a sandwich container and thaw out. I bought them the last time but yesterday it was just me and I was only there a day. I did find another place that is carrying a ground and he gave me 3lbs free to try- they mix in chicken, beef, and tripe with the organ meat. If it is any good I will share it


----------

